
Hello, I'm Mr. Null. My Name Makes Me Invisible to Computers - ca98am79
http://www.wired.com/2015/11/null/?mbid=nl_11515
======
smt88
I personally have never used a programming language where it's possible to
confuse null (pointer) with "null" (string). Can anyone provide an example?

------
scholia
I actually know someone called Dave Null. At first, I thought it was a funny
pseudonym. Then I did a Facebook search and found there were dozens of Dave
Nulls....

------
victorhugo31337
Don't forget Little Bobby Tables:

[https://xkcd.com/327/](https://xkcd.com/327/)

